
To Beat the Coronavirus, Raise an Army of the Recovered - ajaviaad
https://www.wired.com/story/to-beat-the-coronavirus-raise-an-army-of-the-recovered/
======
rdtwo
Queues the covid party’s In 3, 2, 1. Start with a group hug followed by a
round of beer pong. Hangover Next week will be killer though

------
elmerfud
This is an extremely disturbing description of a dystopian future.

